
Bill Gates’s Internet Tidal Wave Memo (1995) - ca98am79
https://www.wired.com/2010/05/0526bill-gates-internet-memo/
======
reckel
Ten year's later, Ray Ozzie's Internet Services Disruption memo...
[http://scripting.com/disruption/ozzie/TheInternetServicesDis...](http://scripting.com/disruption/ozzie/TheInternetServicesDisruptio.htm)

